# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Δύσκολες θάλασσες

## efouskayak

Τα μεγαλύτερα κύματα που έχουν εντοπιστεί ποτέ στον ωκεανό, ύψους 29 μέτρων, καταγράφηκαν από ένα βρετανικό ωκεανογραφικό σκάφος που βρέθηκε στο μέσο μιας τρομακτικής θύελλας στις 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2000. Οι ερευνητές δημοσιεύουν τώρα μελέτη για τα υδάτινα τείχη που συνάντησαν. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια, διάφορες ερευνητικές ομάδες κατόρθωσαν να επιβεβαιώσουν τις παλαιότερες, ανεκδοτολογικές αναφορές για τερατώδη κύματα άνω των 20 μέτρων. Το Μάρτιο του 2001, το επιβατηγό Celedonian Star χτυπήθηκε στο Νότιο Ατλαντικό από κύμα ύψους περίπου 30 μέτρων.
Όμως μέχρι σήμερα τα κύματα αυτά θεωρούνταν σπάνιες ανωμαλίες, οι οποίες είχαν εντοπιστεί μεν από δορυφόρους, δεν είχαν όμως καταγραφεί άμεσα από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας.
Οι ερευνητές του Discovery, όπως ονομάζεται το βρετανικό σκάφος, παγιδεύτηκαν σε καταιγίδα 250 χλμ δυτικά της Σκοτίας, σε μια θαλάσσια περιοχή γνωστή για τις τρικυμίες της, αναφέρει το Nature.com.
Όπως αναφέρουν οι επιστήμονες στο Geophysical Research Letters, η θύλλα δημιουργούσε κύματα άνω των 18 μέτρων, ενώ δύο από τα κύματα έφτασαν τα 29 μέτρα και είναι τα μεγαλύτερα που έχουν μετρηθεί ποτέ.
Όπως εξηγεί η Δρ Ναόμι Χόλιντεϊ, οι ακραίες αυτές συνθήκες δημιουργήθηκαν από ένα φαινόμενο συντονισμού, κατά το οποίο ο άνεμος είχε την ίδια ταχύτητα με τα κύματα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο άνεμος μετέφερε συνεχώς ενέργεια στο κύμα, όπως ένας δρομέας που σπρώχνει από πίσω έναν άλλο δρομέα

news in.gr

----------


## A377

Μια καλή σελίδα σχετικά..... 

http://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/photos/04/bigwaves/

----------


## Morgan

απο κοντα να μην τα βλεπεις ... και ας τα διαβαζουμε οσο να ναι

----------


## RunnerDucati

Σε 2 ταξιδια εχει τυχει να βρεθουμε σε καιρο με πραγματικα μεγαλο κυματισμο, ειδικα σε ενα ταξιδι απο Αγγλια για Καναδα χειμωνα με ενα 65αρι παναμαξ παλιο βαπορι εγγλεζικο, και υπηρχε δελτιο για 50-55ft υψος κυματος, και ηταν μεσα το δελτιο...   ... τρομος...

----------


## Asterias

Δείτε τις Foto στο site που προτείνει ο Α377΄.

----------


## xara

> Σε 2 ταξιδια εχει τυχει να βρεθουμε σε καιρο με πραγματικα μεγαλο κυματισμο, ειδικα σε ενα ταξιδι απο Αγγλια για Καναδα χειμωνα με ενα 65αρι παναμαξ παλιο βαπορι εγγλεζικο, και υπηρχε δελτιο για 50-55ft υψος κυματος, και ηταν μεσα το δελτιο... ... τρομος...


Μήπως ήσουν με αυτό;
http://www.damnfunnypictures.com/htm...ean-Storm.html

----------


## MARAMBOU

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...&search=Search

----------


## vassilisman

VLEPONTAS TO TOPIC THIMITHIKA ENA NTOLYMATER TOY BBC GIA TA TERASTIA KYMMATA. ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ "MUNICH" ΠΛΟΙΟΥ CONTAIENER ΠΟΥ ΒΥΘΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΘΥΕΛΛΑΣ ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ. .. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΛΕΜΒΟ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ?

----------


## cortomaltese

Το καταπληκτικο ντοκυμανταιρ του BBC για τα FREAK WAVES το παιζει ο ΣΚΑΙ και το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα. Το MUNICH δεν ηταν CONTAINER αλλά LASH, ενα ειδος containers που εκφορτωνωνταν στη θαλασσα και επεπλεαν, αμερικανικη πατεντα του 60-70 που δεν προχωρησε. Το δυσκολο ηταν να αποδειξουν επιστημονικα την δυνατοτητα να γινει ενα κυμα ψηλοτερο απο 15 μετρα. Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο και χρησιμοποιώντας το γραμμικο μοντελο δεν μπορουσαν οι επιστημονες να δεχτουν την υπαρξη κυματος μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο και ελεγαν τους καπετανιους τρελους. Αλλα οταν το εψαξαν με δορυφορους παρατηρησαν κυματα μεχρι 30 μετρα. Το μαθηματικο μοντελο που το εξηγησε ηταν η εξισωση του Strendiger βασει της οποιας λογω συντονισμου μπορει ενα κυμα να "κλεψει" την ενεργεια του προπορευομενου και του επερχομενου κυματος και στιγμιαια να γινει τεραστιο και οχι συμβατικο αλλα ενας ορθιος τοιχος καθετος. Οποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω, καλοδεχουμενος

----------


## vassilisman

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ CORTOMALTESE. GIA TO PLOIO YPARXEI KAMIA ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> GIA TO PLOIO YPARXEI KAMIA ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ?


Υπάρχει μια σχετική σελίδα στα γερμανικά http://www.seenotfall.de/ :
Το Munich ήταν ένα 37.134 grt LASH (*L*ighter *A*board *SH*ip) (Πλοίο με Φορτηγίδα) δηλαδή μετέφερε και μία μαούνα και σε συνδιασμό με ένα ισχυρό γερανό που διέθετε μπορούσε να φορτώσει και να ξεφορτώσει χωρίς να χρειάζεται μεγάλες λιμενικές υποδομές. Παραδόθηκε στις  12 Μαίου του 1972 στην εταιρεία Hapag Lloyd , ήταν το μοναδικό γερμανικό πλοίο τετοιου τύπου και έκανε ταξίδια από th Γερμανία (Bremerhaven) στις ΗΠΑ.

 Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά:
Ολικό Μήκος (Loa): 261,40 m
Πλάτος: 32,40 m
Μέγιστο Βύθισμα: 11,25 m
Ύψος: 18,29 m
Ωφέλιμο Φορτίο (DWT): 43.000 long Tons (43.690 μετρικοί τόνοι).
Ικανότητα Μεταφοράς Containers: 83 containers σε τέσσερις σειρές στο αμπάρι και δύο σειρές στο κατάστρωμα.
Γερανός: Ανυψωτική ικανότητα: 465 τόννοι Ταχύτητα ανύψωσης 4,86 m/min
Φορτηγίδα: διαστάσεις μήκος 18,75m πλάτος 9,5m
Ιπποδύναμη: 26.100 HP
¶ξονες: 1
Πλήρωμα: 25 άτομα
Διακριτικό Σήμα (Call Sign): DEAT

Το ναυάγιο:
Στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου του 1978 το πλοίο έκανε το 62ο ταξίδι του προς τις ΗΠΑ με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Savana. Στις  3:10 μέσα σε θύελα το ελληνικό φορτηγό Μάριον, ενώ έπλεε κοντά στις Αζόρες, λαμβάνει το αδύναμο σήμα SOS SOS SOS SOS DEAT DEAT DEAT 45° 30N - 22° 20W που διακόπηκε απότομα. Η επιχείρηση διάσωσης ήταν η μεγαλύτερη στην περιοχή μέχρι τότε, πήραν μέρος 110 πλοία και 13 αεροπλάνα και κράτησε δυο μέρες, το μόνο που βρέθηκε ήταν μερικά containers και σωσίβιες λέμβοι αλλά κανένα ίχνος από τα 28 μέλη του πληρώματος. Η έρευνα για τα αίτια που ολοκληρώθηκε το 1980 δεν κατέληξε σε συμπέρασμα για τα αίτια του ναυγίου, πολλές θεωρίες (κάποιες εξωφρενικές) διατυπώθηκαν (σύγκρουση με υποβρύχιο, ανατροπή λόγω υπερφόρτωσης, "σπάσιμο" του σκάφους κ.λπ.) αλλά όπως φάινεται (μετά τις προσφατες ανακαλύψεις) μάλον βυθίστηκε από "Κύμα Τέρας".
Καλλιτεχνική Αναπαράσταση του ναυαγίου απο το ντοκιμντέρ του BBC:
 http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/horizon...reakwave.shtml
 Αξίζει να αναφερθεί το όνομα του Έλληνα Ασυρματιστή του Μάριον του Στέλιου Πετράκη.
Υπάρχει και ένα βιβλίο για το ναυάγιο στα γερμανικά "Der lezte Fahrt de "Munchen"" του Lars Schmitz  ISBN 3-8311-2462-0 με πολλά στοιχεία.


(Πιστεύω ότι η μετάφραση δεν αποτελει παραβίαση Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων αφού αναφέρω την Πηγή και απευθύνεται σε διαφορετικό κοινό από αυτό της ιστοσελίδας που είναι στα γερμανικά, αν ισχύει το αντίθετο παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να διαγράψουν το μήνυμα)

----------


## vassilisman

ΤΗΑΝΧ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ  ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.
 :Wink: 

ΤΟ ΚΟΥΦΑΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλον δεν έψαξε κανείς!!! Σκέψου ότι για ιστορικά πλοία που ναυάγησαν στον Ατλαντικό (Τιτανικός, Βίσμαρκ) πέρασαν δεκαετίες μέχρι κάποιος να αναλάβει τα τεράστια έξοδα για την ανεύρεση του ναυαγίου!!! Και που είχε και εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον (πώληση ντοκυμαντερ, ευρήματα κ.λπ.) και κατά μια θεωρία συνωμοσίας αυτές οι επιχειρίσεις ήταν προκάλυμα για την έρευνα ναυαγίων αμερικάνικων και σοβιετικών υποβρυχίων (ας μην επεκταθώ γιατι έιναι άσχετο). Η θεωρία του "κύματος τέρας" είναι αρκετά πειστική για να εξηγήσει πως ένα σχετικά καινούριο (6,5 ετών), με πεπειραμένο πλήρωμα βυθίστηκε έτσι ξαφνικά.

----------


## cortomaltese

Στην θεωρια του freak wave κατεληξαν απο ενα στοιχειο. Οπως φαινεται και στις φωτο το καραβι ειχε το κομοδεσιο πλωρα και τις σωστικες λεμβους. Μια βαρκα λοιπον που βρεθηκε να επιπλεει ειχε τον γαντζο που πιανει στην μπαστεκα κοτσαρισμενο πανω της. Και εκει ολο το συστημα ειχε μια παραμορφωση προς τα πρυμα σαν να ειχε αλλοιωθει απο κατι παρα πολυ δυνατο. 
Μετα απο την προσκρουση με το κυμα (100 τονοι ανα τετραγωνικο μετρο), το κυμα λυγισε ολο το συστημα προς τα πρυμα και ετσι εγινε η παραμορφωση.

----------


## vassilisman

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ... ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΙΒΩΤΙΑ ΕΠΕΠΛΕΑΝ (LASH ΠΛΟΙΟ)
ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ? ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ , ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΤΟ FREAK WAVE ?   :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρέθηκαν τρία containers, τέσσερα βαρελάκια (life rafts) και τη σωσίβια λέμβο από τη δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου, όπως και μερικά σωσίβια. Το post του Cortomaltese εξηγεί πως κατέληξαν στο "Freak Wave", και όπως έιπα πριν η θεωρία εξηγεί πως ένα καινούριο πλoίο με πλήρωμα που είχε ξανακάνει το ταξίδι βούλιαξε τόσο γρήγορα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το σενάριο του μεγάλου κύματος ("ασυνήθιστο γεγονός" σύμφωνα με την έρευνα) παρέχει μια πειστική εξήγηση, δηλαδή με τη σύγκρουση καταστράφηκε η γέφυρα, βραχυκύκλωσαν τα ηλεκτρικά και δεν είχαν ρεύμα και έσβησαν οιο μηχανές με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να μείνει ακυβέρνητο, να γυρίσει ι με τον καιρό στο πλάι και να ανατραπεί (έχω και μια παρόμοια ιστορία από τον πατέρα μου, ευτυχώς σε αυτή γλιτώσανε). Επίσης εξηγεί τα ευρήματα (παραμόρφωση στο κομάτι από τα καπόνια στη βάρκα) και δεν δημιουργεί περισσότερα ερωτήματα (πχ στο σενάριο της σύγκρουσης με υποβρύχιο: γιατί το υποβρύχιο ήταν σε ανάδυση και μάλιστα με κακοκαιρία; Τί έγινε το υποβρύχιο;  ), οπότε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι το σενάριο αυτό είναι αρκετά πιθανό. 
 :Wink:  Αλλά επειδή κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος για το τι έγινε τότε και για να κάνουμε πιο "πιασάρικο" το topic :Wink:  μπορούμε να πούμε ότι συγκρούστηκε με έναν ιπτάμενο δίσκο που ξεκίνησε από τη βυθισμένη Ατλαντίδα και το οδηγούσαν μέλη μιας μυστικής ομάδας Ελλήνων που όταν κατάλαβαν τη γκάφα τους έστειλαν το σήμα μόνο στον Έλληνα ασυρματιστή.  :Smile:  Ή μπορούμε να πούμε ότι συγκρούστηκε με ένα αμερικάνικο αντιτορπιλικό που συμετείχε σε ένα μυστικό πείραμα και είχε γίνει αόρατο και δεν το είδαν! Βοήθήστε και εσείς και που ξέρετε μπορεί να γράψουμε και κανα βιβλίο και να τα κονομήσουμε (μπορεί να βγούμε και στην τηλεόραση!)  :Smile:

----------


## cortomaltese

Για δωσε δρομο γιατι το πας καλα..

----------


## vassilisman

THN TAINIA " H SFAIRA" THN THYMASTE OPOY BRISKOYN ENA PEIRAMA THS NASA STO VYTHO POY EIXE XATHEI STO XRONO ? LETE NA XATHIKE TO PLOIO STO XRONO KAI NA TO VROYN KANAN AIONA META ANOIXTA THS NAXOY ?                             


 :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ... η θύλλα δημιουργούσε κύματα άνω των 18 μέτρων, ενώ δύο από τα κύματα έφτασαν τα 29 μέτρα και είναι τα μεγαλύτερα που έχουν μετρηθεί ποτέ.
> Όπως εξηγεί η Δρ Ναόμι Χόλιντεϊ, οι ακραίες αυτές συνθήκες δημιουργήθηκαν από ένα φαινόμενο συντονισμού, κατά το οποίο ο άνεμος είχε την ίδια ταχύτητα με τα κύματα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο άνεμος μετέφερε συνεχώς ενέργεια στο κύμα, όπως ένας δρομέας που σπρώχνει από πίσω έναν άλλο δρομέα ...


Τελικά (για να επιστρέψουμε και στο topic) η μέτρηση της Χόλιντεϊ είναι η μέτρηση του μεγαλύτερου *σημαντικού ύψους κύματος.* Που μετρήθηκε 18,5 m και το μεγαλύτερο *μέγιστο ύψος* 29,1 m, με ταχύτητα ανέμου 21 m/s (40.8 knots, 9 Μποφόρ). Αλλά δεν κατέγραψαν Freak Waves
Στη θάλασσα δημιοργούνται κύματα διαφόρων υψών ταυτόχρονα, έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι όταν ζητήσεις από κάποιον εν πλώ χωρίς όργανα να υπολογίσει το μέσο ύψος των κυμάτων αυτός ψυχολογικά δεν θα υπολογίσει τα μικρότερα και θα σου δώσει το μέσο όρο των ψηλοτερων (τα ψηλότερα 3/10) αυτός ο μέσος όρος ονομάζεται σημαντικό ύψος κύματος Ηs . ύψος κύματος ονιμάζουμε το ύψος από την "κοιλιά" στην κορυφή.
Στατιστικά το Σημαντικό Ύψος Κύματος έχει τις παρακάτω σχέσεις με τα υπόλοιπα:
Μέσο Ύψος: 0,64
Σημαντικό Ύψος: 1,00
Ψηλότερο 10%: 1,29
Ψηλότερο: 1,87

Οπότε οι μετρλησεις είναι μέσα στην κατανομή αυτή (29.1/18.5=1.57 1.29<1.57<1.87)
Σχετικό άρθρο στο Spiegel: http://www.spiegel.de/international/...408953,00.html

Freak Waves ή Rogue Waves είναι τα κύματα που έχουν ύψος διπλάσιο από το σημαντικό και έχουν καταγραφεί κάποια από παλιά.
 Οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις είναι οι μεγαλύτερες μετρήσεις με επιστημονικά όργανα γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλες:

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μετρήσει κάποιος με ακρίβεια το ύψος ενός κύματος (για αυτό και πολλές παρατηρήσεις δεν τις θεωρούσαν αξιόπιστες, όχι γιατί θεωρούσαν τους καπεταναίους τρελούς) μία σχετικά αξιόπιστη μέθοδος είναι η μέτρηση με μικροβαρογράφο της διαφοράς της πίεσης όταν το πλοίο είναι στην κορυφή και όταν είναι στην κοιλιά και με αναγωγή να βρείς τη διαφορά (σε καιρό!!!). 

Υπάρχει μιά καταγραφή το 1933 από το πετρελαιοφόρο του Αμερικάνικού Ναυτικού USS Ramapo AO-12 που το 1933 έκανε ταξίδια από το San Pedro στην Καλιφόρνια στις Φιλιπίνες και στην Κίνα και στο ταξίδι έκαναν υδρογραφικές παρατηρήσεις. Αυτοί μέτρησαν ένα κύμα 112 ft (34 m).

Επίσης την Πρωτοχρονιά του 1995 (ποδαρικό ε!) σε μία εξέδρα άντλησης πετρελάιου στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα  τα όργανα μέτρησαν ένα κύμα 26 m σε μιά καταογίδα με σηματικό ύψος κύματος 12 m. 
http://www.math.uio.no/~karstent/seminarV05/Haver2004.pdf

Πολλές έρευνες διξάγονται γαι τα αίτια αυτών των κυμάτων:
http://www.icms.org.uk/archive/reports/rogue.pdf

Υπάρχουν πολλά μαθηματικά μοντέλα που μπορούν να εξηγήσουν ένα τέτοιο κύμα. Ένα τέτοι μοντέλο έιναι το μοντέλο του μοναχικού κύματος (solitary wave). Μια σελίδα για τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα:
http://www.civil.auth.gr/modules.php...ode=%D4%D51500

Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα μέσα (BBC, Spiegel) κινδυνολογούν λιγάκι για το πόσο επικίνδυνα είναι αυτά τα κύματα.

----------


## cortomaltese

Αν και δεν ειχα την "τυχη" να συναντηθω ποτε με ενα απο αυτα..εν τουτοις και ολως τυχαιως συνάντησα κάποιον που -κατα δηλωση του- το πηρε γραμμη στην γειτονιά. Οταν ταξιδευα στη βόρεια θάλασσα -χειμωνας 2002, δεν ηξερα περι freak waves-συνάντησα εντελώς τυχαια ένα σκοτσέζο καπετάνιο ο οποίος μου ειπε οτι την πρωτοχρονια του 95 ηταν στην Β.Θάλασσα ως πλοιαρχος σε ενα πλωτο νοσοκομείο το οποιο γυρνάει τίς εξέδρες αντλησης πετρελαίου εκει. Κατα δηλωση του λοιπόν η stormara εκείνη ήταν απο τις χειρότερες και μάλιστα διέλυσε ένα ανεμόμετρο σε ενα βόρειο ακρωτηρι της Σκωτιας με ανέμους 200 μιλια...εκει λοιπόν κάποιο κύμα για πρώτη φορά "χαϊδεψε" την κοιλια μιας πετρελαιοπηγης πράγμα πρωτάκουστο μέχρι τότε. Εκείνου του βαπόρι (γυρω στα 80-90 μετρα μηκος αν θυμαμαι καλα) του ξήλωσε κεραια και αλμπουρο και γυρισε κακην κακως στο Aberdeen. Θυμαμαι μαλιστα που μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα για την Β.Θαλασσα "and i tell you young mate after 30 years in the area, dont ever trust her, she is a bloody bitch."
Βλεποντας το ντοκυμανταιρ το θυμηθηκα, και μια λεπτομερεια μαλιστα ειναι οτι καποιος δοκτορ μετα απο αυτο εγκατεστησε ενα ειδος ρανταρ στην εξεδρα και μετραγε τα υψη των κυματων για τα επομενα 4 χρονια, αν θυμαμαι καλα μετρησε 14 κυματα ανιστοιχου υψους και κρατησε το γραφημα τους. Οταν λοιπον καποιος αλλος δοκτορ που εψαχνε το θεμα, εβγαλε απο το συρταρι την εξισωση του Strendiger μετα απο χρονια, και ανακαλυψε την επιστημονικη (μαθηματικη) δυνατοτητα της υπαρξης τετοιου κυματος, ζητησε το γραφημα του κυματος ...και ω του θαυματος ταιριαζαν απολυτα. 
Οσο για την δραματοποιηση απο τα ΜΜΕ θα συμφωνησω μετα λυπης, ομως το κλου ειναι η επιβεβαιωση της υπαρξης τους εν τελει, ενω οσο για το οτι εβγαζαν τους καπετανιους τρελους επιμενω, καθοτι ολοι πιστευαν οτι καποιοι το ελεγαν για να εντυπωσιασουν. Χαρακτηριστικη η δηλωση του πλοιαρχου του QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 ο οποιος ειπε οτι στα χρονια της ζωης του στη θαλασσα δεν ξανασυναντησε κατι ανιστοιχο, και μαλιστα το περιεγραψε ως ενα ορθιο τοιχο νερου που εμοιαζε με τα ασπρα βραχια του Dover. Και επισης να σημειωθει οτι μιλαμε για ενα φαινομενο στιγμιαιο που δεν ακολουθειται απο αλλα ιδια, αλλα αν εισαι ο ανθρωπος που θα κερδισει το τζοκερ εκεινη τη μερα, θα σου συστηθει μονο του και καλη τυχη..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να βάλω και λίγο θεωρία:
Το μαθηματικό μοντέλο που λέμε στα προηγούμενα post είναι ο σχηματισμός μιας διαφορικής εξίσωσης που περιγράφει το φαινόμενο και η επίλυσή της. Η διαφορική εξίσωση αυτή σχηματίζεται από τις μεταβλητές που περιγράφουν το φαινόμενo και τις ανεξάρτητες μεταβλητές (πχ για να περιγράψουμε την κίνηση σε ένα σώμα που κινήται ευθύγραμμα με σταθερή ταχύτητα u: dx/dt=u οπότε επιλύοντας x=u*t+c, x ή θέση του σώματος και αν στην αρχή του πειράματος x=0 τότε x=u*t). Οι διαφορικές εξισώσεις φανομένων που έχουν πολές μεταβλητές δίνουν πολλές λύσεις (άπειρες τις περισσότερες φορές) έτσι διαλέγοθμε τις εξισώσεις που συμφωνούν με τις αρχικές συνθήκες (τις συνθήκες που είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ικανοποιέι το φαινόμενο, στο παράδειγμα t=0 --> x=0). Στην μελέτη των κυματισμών με τη γραμμική θεωρία προκειμένου να επιλύσουμε τη διαφορική εξίσωση δεχόμαστε ότι το ύψος του κύματος από την ηρεμία μεταβάλεται γραμικά με το χρόνο (σε ίσους χρόνους το ύψος έχει την ιδια μεταβολή), και εξηγεί τα περισσότερα από τα κύματα του ωκεανού.Στις μη γραμμικές θεωρίες το ύψος δεν ισχύει αυτή η παραδοχή και καταστρώνεται δαφορετικά (τέτοια εξίσωση είναι του Schr&#246;dinger και η εξίσωση τοι μοναχινού κύματος). Οπότε υπήρχαν από παλιά μοντέλα που περιγράφουν τέτοια κύματα, αλλά δεν είχαν μελετηθεί επερκώς οι μηχανισμοί που τα προκαλούν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...
> Οσο για την δραματοποιηση απο τα ΜΜΕ θα συμφωνησω μετα λυπης, ομως το κλου ειναι η επιβεβαιωση της υπαρξης τους εν τελει,...


Δυστυχώς μπαίναι και λίγο σάλτσα για να γίνει ένα θέμα "πιασάρικο" για να διαβάσουμε το άρθρο, να δούμε το ντοκιμαντέρ, να πάρει χρηματοδότηση το ερευνητικό ινστιτούτο (τα "καλά" της εμπορευματοποίησης της παιδείας και της έρευνας). Έτσι γράφουν ότι πρώτη φορά μετρήθηκε επίσημα τόσο ψηλό κύμα κι ας έχει μετρηθεί από το USS Ramapo AO-12 το *1933* (!!!) κύμα ύψους *34m* (!!!) και μάλιστα αναφέρεται και σε έκδοση της Αμερικάνικης Χαρτογραφικής Υπηρεσίας (The American Practical Navigator - An Epitome of Navigation NSN 7642014014652 έκδοση National Imagery and Mapping Agency 2002, υπάρχει και στο δίκτυο στο http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759 για τους βιαστικούς στο κεφάλαιο για τα κύματα είναι http://www.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...N/Chapt-33.pdf ). Επίσης από το 1995 έχουν μετρηθεί στις εξέδρες πετρελαίου στη Βόρεια θάλασσα.
Δεύτερη σάλτσα που είδα καί στα άρθρα για την κα Χόλιντεϊ και στη σελίδα του ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC έιναι ότι "πρέπει να αλλάξει ο σχεδιασμός των πλοίων γιατί τώρα τα υπολογίζουν για κύματα μέχρι 15m". Δεν είμαι ναυπηγός αλλά σε ότι αφορά την ειδικότητά μου και μπορώ σίγουρα να σας πω ότι δεν σχεδιάζεται ένα σπίτι για να αντέχει σεισμό με ισχύ κάποια ρίχτερ (κι ας ρωτάνε μερικοί !) αλλά σχεδιάζεται για να αντέχει κάποιες σεισμικές φορτίσεις που είναι πιθανές (αυτές μπορούν να έλθουν με μεγάλο ή μικρό σεισμό ανάλογα με την απόσταση) και φροντίζουμε να μην καταρεύσει αλλά να πάθει ελεγχόμενες ζημιές σε μεγαλύτερες φορτίσεις. Κάπως έτσι (υποθετω, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ναυπηγός αν κάνω λάθος) δεν πιστεύω ότι τα καράβια σχεδιάζονται για κάποιο ύψος κύματος και στα μεγαλύτερα βουλιάζουν αλλά εξετάζεται η ευστάθειά τους ανάλογα με τις φορτίσεις σχεδιασμού και να μη βυθίζεται για μεγαλύτερες. Έχουμε και παραδείγματα πλοίων που συνάντησαν τέτοια κύματα (Caledonian Star) που κατάφεραν και κινήσανε τις μηχανές και σώθηκαν.
Λές και χρειάζεται σάλτσα για να έχει ενδιαφέρον ένα φαινόμενο που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει κοστίσει 28 ζωές (Munchen) , τουλάχιστον από όσα ξέρουμε

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια διάλεξη που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει τα freak Waves. υποθέτει ότι μπορεί να οφείλονται στην αλληλεπίδραση με ρεύματα, τη συμβολή, ή τη συγκέντρωση των κυμάτων (και μόνο για τις φωτογραφίες αξίζει):
http://www.math.uio.no/~karstent/waves/index_en.html

----------


## vagkitsios

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΥΣ ΜΥΘΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως εννοείς αυτό ;
Αν δεν είναι μπορείς να το ,αντιγράψεις από την εφημερίδα ΄η να βάλεις παραπομπή στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της εφημερίδας;

----------


## vagkitsios

* 5 ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΑ βρίσκουν λύση* 

* Από τα σκοτεινά μυστήρια που στοιχειώνουν τις θαλασσινές διηγήσεις ξεχωρίσαμε πέντε που έχουν κατά καιρούς αποτελέσει αντικείμενο επιστημονικής διαμάχης. Νέα στοιχεία έρχονται να τεκμηριώσουν κατά πόσον υπάρχει βάση αληθείας πίσω από τις ανατριχιαστικές περιγραφές ή κατά πόσον ο μύθος δανείστηκε απλώς στοιχεία της πραγματικότητας για να σταθεί στα πόδια του. Οπως και να 'χει, οι ωκεανοί παραμένουν το πιο ανεξερεύνητο κομμάτι του πλανήτη μας αφήνοντας πάντα χώρο για την αχαλίνωτη φαντασία μας...* 


* ΛΑΛΙΝΑ ΦΑΦΟΥΤΗ* 


* Δολοφονικά ΚΥΜΑΤΑ* 


* 


   Ως πρόσφατα οι επιστήμονες αμφισβητούσαν την ύπαρξή τους, αλλά τα μοναχικά κύματα ευθύνονται για πολλά ναυάγια 
*

  Εδώ και αιώνες οι ναυτικές αφηγήσεις ήταν γεμάτες από θρύλους για τεράστια κύματα, ύψους μεγαλύτερου και από 30 μέτρα, που εμφανίζονταν από το πουθενά, έκαναν το πλοίο να κλυδωνίζεται σαν καρυδότσουφλο και ύστερα εξαφανίζονταν έτσι ξαφνικά όπως είχαν εμφανιστεί, αφήνοντας πίσω τους συντρίμμια και θλιβερά ναυάγια. Ως πρόσφατα οι επιστήμονες τοποθετούσαν όλες αυτές τις ιστορίες στη σφαίρα του ναυτικού φολκλόρ. Στους ωκεανούς, ήταν η κρατούσα θεωρία, δεν υπάρχουν κύματα ψηλότερα από 15 μέτρα. _«Και αν ακόμη σχηματιστεί κάποιο κύμα μεγαλύτερου ύψους,_ _βάσει των μαθηματικών μοντέλων αυτό θα πρέπει να συμβαίνει μόνο μία φορά στα 10.000 χρόνια»_ έλεγαν οι ειδικοί.   
 Την τελευταία δεκαετία όμως τα επιστημονικά όργανα ήρθαν να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι το φαινόμενο δεν είναι τόσο απίθανο. Αντιθέτως, είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο και πολλές από τις τρομακτικές ιστορίες των ναυτικών είναι πέρα ως πέρα αληθινές. Θεωρείται πλέον μάλιστα ότι αρκετά από τα ναυάγια που σημειώνονται κάθε χρόνο στον πλανήτη - και ανέρχονται σε ένα κάθε εβδομάδα, σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς - προκαλούνται από τέτοιου είδους κύματα. Σε αυτά αποδίδονται επίσης καταρρίψεις χαμηλής πτήσης αεροσκαφών. Τα αποκαλούν μοναχικά κύματα, κύματα-τέρατα ή άτιμα κύματα.   
 Η πρώτη επιστημονική απόδειξη για την ύπαρξή τους ήρθε την Πρωτοχρονιά του 1995, όταν τα όργανα της πλατφόρμας πετρελαίου Ντράουπνερ στη Βόρειο Θάλασσα κατέγραψαν ένα μεμονωμένο κύμα ύψους 26 μέτρων από το κοίλο τμήμα ως την κορυφή του. Ανάλογες μετρήσεις σημειώθηκαν και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες πετρελαίου και απέβησαν καθοριστικές. Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2000 η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση σε συνεργασία με την Ευρωπαϊκή Διαστημική Υπηρεσία έθεσε σε εφαρμογή το «MaxWave», το πρώτο μεγάλης κλίμακας πρόγραμμα για τη μελέτη των μυστηριωδών γιγάντων των θαλασσών.   
 Με τη βοήθεια ραντάρ και δορυφόρων οι ειδικοί διεπίστωσαν ότι το φαινόμενο δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο: δέκα κύματα-τέρατα καταγράφηκαν στους ωκεανούς της Γης μέσα σε έναν μόλις χρόνο. Το γεγονός έχει τεράστιες επιπτώσεις για τη ναυτιλία, καθώς η κατασκευή των σημερινών πλοίων είναι τέτοια ώστε να αντέχουν σε κύματα με ύψος μόνο ως τα 15 μέτρα. Το μοναχικό κύμα σχηματίζεται ακριβώς έτσι όπως το περιέγραφαν οι δήθεν φαντασιόπληκτοι ναυτικοί: μια βαθιά «τρύπα» ανοίγει στη θάλασσα και ένα συμπαγές υδάτινο τείχος ορθώνεται ξαφνικά σε τεράστιο ύψος και πλάτος «όσο παίρνει το μάτι». Εμφανίζεται συνήθως μόνο, κάποιες φορές όμως μπορεί να υπάρξουν και τρία κύματα μαζί: είναι οι λεγόμενες τρεις αδελφές των ναυτικών.   
 Η δύναμή του μπορεί να φθάσει τους 100 τόνους ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο και είναι ικανό να απελευθερώσει ενέργεια η οποία θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτήσει ένα μικρό χωριό. Είναι κύμα επιφανείας και διαφέρει πλήρως από το τσουνάμι. Προκαλείται από τη δύναμη της τριβής του ανέμου στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και σχηματίζεται μόνο σε μεγάλα βάθη, συνήθως σε συνθήκες σχετικής ηρεμίας, αλλά και σε ισχυρές θύελλες και καταιγίδες. Τα ειδικά ραντάρ που έχουν τοποθετηθεί στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού κατέγραψαν, για παράδειγμα, αρκετά τέτοια κύματα κατά τη διάρκεια του τυφώνα Κατρίνα.   
 Το ψηλότερο μοναχικό κύμα στη σύγχρονη καταγεγραμμένη Ιστορία θεωρείται αυτό το οποίο έπληξε το αμερικανικό πολεμικό πετρελαιοφόρο «Ramapo» το 1933 στον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό, με ύψος 34 μέτρων. Κάποιοι θεωρούν πλέον τα κύματα αυτά υπεύθυνα για αρκετά ανεξιχνίαστα ναυάγια και εξαφανίσεις πλοίων, χωρίς όμως οι υποψίες να μπορούν να επιβεβαιωθούν με στοιχεία. Οι ειδικοί ωστόσο συμφωνούν ότι ένα μοναχικό κύμα πρέπει να ήταν η αιτία του παράξενου ναυαγίου του γερμανικού φορτηγού «Μ&#252;nchen» το 1978. Το πλοίο εξέπεμψε σήμα κινδύνου στα μισά του Ατλαντικού, τα σωστικά συνεργεία που έφθασαν στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο βρήκαν όμως μόνο ελάχιστα συντρίμμια, εκ των οποίων μια σωστική λέμβο κατεστραμμένη _«σαν να είχε χτυπηθεί από τεράστια δύναμη»._ 
 Οι επιστημονικές έρευνες βρίσκονται μόλις στην αρχή τους και οι ερευνητές δεν έχουν καταλήξει ακόμη στο ποια είναι η ακριβής αιτία του φαινομένου._ «Στον ανοιχτό,_ _βαθύ ωκεανό»_ μας εξηγεί ο *Κρίστιαν Ντύστε*, καθηγητής της Φυσικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Οσλο, ο οποίος μετέχει στο πρόγραμμα «MaxWave», _«η αιτία είναι μάλλον τυχαία,_ _όταν πολλά κύματα συμβαίνει να προστεθούν με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο._ _Η πιθανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ μικρή,_ _όμως μερικές φορές συμβαίνει»_.   
 Η λεγόμενη εστίαση ή συσσώρευση της ενέργειας των κυμάτων, η συγκέντρωση μικρότερων κυμάτων με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες και φορές, οι νόμοι του χάους και η μη γραμμική εξίσωση του Σρέντινγκερ, όπως και το ενδεχόμενο να αποτελούν μια φυσιολογική εξέλιξη του κυματικού φάσματος, είναι μερικές από τις θεωρίες που έχουν προταθεί, καμία όμως δεν κρίνεται πλήρως ικανοποιητική. Οπως μας εξηγεί ο κ. Ντύστε, τα στοιχεία που έχουν προς το παρόν στα χέρια τους οι ειδικοί είναι λίγα και ακόμη δεν ξέρουν πώς ακριβώς θα πρέπει να τα ερμηνεύσουν. Τα σημεία όπου μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι παρατηρούνται πιο συχνά τα μοναχικά κύματα είναι τα σημεία όπου συναντώνται ισχυρά αντικρουόμενα ωκεάνια ρεύματα, όπως το Ρεύμα του Κόλπου και το Ρεύμα Αγκούλχας στα νοτιοδυτικά της Αφρικής. 





*Το ΒΗΜΑ, 10/06/2007 , Σελ.: H03
            Κωδικός άρθρου: B15082H031
            ID: 287040*


http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_articl...082&m=H03&aa=1

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και μια διάλεξη που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει τα freak Waves. υποθέτει ότι μπορεί να οφείλονται στην αλληλεπίδραση με ρεύματα, τη συμβολή, ή τη συγκέντρωση των κυμάτων (και μόνο για τις φωτογραφίες αξίζει):
> http://www.math.uio.no/~karstent/waves/index_en.html





> _ &#171;Στον ανοιχτό,_ _βαθύ ωκεανό&#187;_ μας εξηγεί ο *Κρίστιαν Ντύστε*, καθηγητής της Φυσικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Οσλο, ο οποίος μετέχει στο πρόγραμμα &#171;MaxWave&#187;, _&#171;η αιτία είναι μάλλον τυχαία,_ _όταν πολλά κύματα συμβαίνει να προστεθούν με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο._ _Η πιθανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ μικρή,_ _όμως μερικές φορές συμβαίνει&#187;_.   
>  Η λεγόμενη εστίαση ή συσσώρευση της ενέργειας των κυμάτων, η συγκέντρωση μικρότερων κυμάτων με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες και φορές, οι νόμοι του χάους και η μη γραμμική εξίσωση του Σρέντινγκερ, όπως και το ενδεχόμενο να αποτελούν μια φυσιολογική εξέλιξη του κυματικού φάσματος, είναι μερικές από τις θεωρίες που έχουν προταθεί, καμία όμως δεν κρίνεται πλήρως ικανοποιητική. Οπως μας εξηγεί ο κ. Ντύστε, τα στοιχεία που έχουν προς το παρόν στα χέρια τους οι ειδικοί είναι λίγα και ακόμη δεν ξέρουν πώς ακριβώς θα πρέπει να τα ερμηνεύσουν. Τα σημεία όπου μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι παρατηρούνται πιο συχνά τα μοναχικά κύματα είναι τα σημεία όπου συναντώνται ισχυρά αντικρουόμενα ωκεάνια ρεύματα, όπως το Ρεύμα του Κόλπου και το Ρεύμα Αγκούλχας στα νοτιοδυτικά της Αφρικής.


Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Αποφάσισα να μεταφράσω τη διάλεξη του καθηγητή που αναφέρεται και στο άρθρο του Βήματος.
_Kristian B. Dysthe, Department of Mathematics, University of Bergen, Norway_ 
_Harald E. Krogstad, Department of Mathematics, NTNU, Norway_ 
_Herv&#233; Socquet-Juglard, Department of Mathematics, University of Bergen, Norway_ 
_Karsten Trulsen, Department of Mathematics, University of Oslo, Norway_
Πόσο υψηλό είναι το υψηλότερο κύμα; Ποιες  ιδιότητες έχει; Πόσο συχνά και κάτω από ποιες περιστάσεις τα ακραία κύματα εμφανίζονται; Έχουμε αφήσει αυτές τις  ερωτήσεις να είναι η βάση για μια συνεχή ερευνητική προσπάθεια  από το 1995. Σε αυτές τις σελίδες προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε μια περίληψη του θέματος και των δραστηριοτήτων μας. Οι  σελίδες είναι κάτω υπό κατασκευή...

Είναι ευρέως γνωστό ότι τα ακραία κύματα  εμφανίζονται συχνά στις περιοχές ήταν κύματα διαδίδονται σε ένα  ισχυρό αντίθετο ρεύμα. Ένα  γνωστό παράδειγμα,  όπου πολλά μεγάλα σκάφη έχουν συναντήσει δυσκολίες, είναι  το ρεύμα Agulhas έξω από τη Νότια Αφρική. Το ισχυρό ρεύμα συναντά τις φουσκοθαλασσιές από τις  θύελλες στον Ανταρκτικό Ωκεανό.

Η εικόνα παρακάτω λήφθηκε στο πετρελαιφόρο Esso  Languedoc έξω από την ακτή του Νταρμπάν (1980).  Το άτομο που το πήρε, ο Philippe Lijour, υπολόγισε το  μέσο ύψος κυμάτων όταν εμφανίστηκε αυτό περίπου  5-10 μ. Ο ιστός στη δεξιά πλευρά είναι 25 μ επάνω  από τη μέση στάθμη θάλασσας. Το κύμα που ήλθε  από πίσω και έσπασε στο κατάστρωμα, αλλά προκάλεσε μόνο  δευτερεύουσες ζημιές.

 Στις περιοχές όπου τα κύματα από τις θύελλες στον ωκεανό προσεγγίζουν  πιο ρηχά ύδατα (π.χ. διάφορες περιοχές κατά  μήκος της νορβηγικής ακτής), τα κύματα θα διαθλαστούν και περιθλαστούν όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα (αεροφωτογραφία μιας περιοχής κοντά σε Kiberg στην ακτή του  Finnmark, που λήφθηκε στις 12 Ιουνίου 1976 απότον Fjellanger Wider&#248;e A.S)

Μπορεί να υπάρξει εστίαση της ενέργειας των κυμάτων σε  ορισμένες περιοχές, έτσι ώστε η πιθανότητα της εμφάνισης μεγάλων κυμάτων είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από ότι σε άλλες  περιοχές. Τέτοιες ανακλάσεις και διαθλάσεις των κυμάτων, είτε  οφείλονται στα ρεύματα, είτε στη βυθομετρία, μπορούν να  υπολογιστούν. Επομένως κατά κανόνα αυτά τα κύματα  μπορούν να προβλεφθούν. Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας  του '70 το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα "Skip i sj&#248;gang" (S. P. Kjeldsen) εντόπισε 24  επικίνδυνες περιοχές κατά μήκος της νορβηγικής ακτής   δείτε επίσης "Den norske los".

Είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο κάποιος να αποφύγει, καθώς επίσης και να εξηγήσει, ακραία κύματα που εμφανίζονται στον ανοικτό ωκεανό  μακριά από μεταβλητή βυθομετρία ή ωκεάνια ρεύματα. Την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1995 ένα ακραίο κύμα μετρήθηκε κάτω από την  πλατφόρμα Draupner (16/11-E) στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα που παρέχει τα  αναμφισβήτητα στοιχεία ότι τέτοια κύματα πράγματι υπάρχουν.  Αυτό το κύμα ήταν γνωστό στη διεθνή επιστημονική  κοινότητα ως "το Κύμα της Πρωτοχρονιάς". Το μέγιστο ύψος των 18,5 μ  είναι περισσότερο από τρεις φορές το ύψος κύματος για τον δεδομένο κυματισμό.  Το μέγιστο ύψος κύματος των 25,6 μ είναι αρκετά παραπάνω από δύο φορές το σημαντικό ύψος κύματος  περίπου 10,8 μ. Η χρονοσειρά απεικονίζεται παρακάτω σαν συνάρτηση της ανύψωσης της επιφάνειας στη μονάδα του χρόνου.

  Η ανάλυση της κατάστασης του ωκεανού γύρω από αυτά τα κύματα  δείχνει ότι ο κυματισμός συνολικά είναι ελαφρά μη  γραμμικός και έχει το σχετικά μικρό εύρος. Αυτό  δικαιολογεί τη χρήση των μη γραμμικών εξισώσεων του Schr&#246;dinger  ως απλουστευμένα μαθηματικά μοντέλα για την περιγραφή των κυμάτων. 
Εάν υποθέτουμε ότι το κύμα έχει μεγάλη κορυφή, μπορούμε να το προσομοιάσουμε αριθμητικά προς τα εμπρός και προς τα πίσω στο χώρο. Παρακάτω φαίνεται πώς η  χρονοσειρά αναπτύσσεται προς τα πάνω (πάνω εικόνα) και  προς τα κάτω (κάτω εικόνα) σε διαστήματα των 50 μέτρων. Το χαρακτηριστικό μήκος κύματος είναι περίπου 260  μέτρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι ακόλουθες παρατηρήσεις μπορούν να  γίνουν στην παραπάνω αριθμητική προσομοίωση: 
Μια ομάδα μερικών μεγάλων κυμάτων εμφανίζεται σε διάφορα μήκη κύματος προς τα πάνω.Κοντά στον ακραίο κορυφή κύματος υπάρχει μια σχεδόν  εξίσου δραματική κοιλιά.Ένας παρατηρητής στην πλατφόρμα θα είχε  δει έναν υδάτινο τοίχο , δύο φορές ψηλότερο από όλα τα άλλα κύματα, που πλησιάζει σε χρόνο περίπου  ενός λεπτού.Η ποιοτική συμπεριφορά στην αριθμητική προσομοίωσή  μας είναι εντυπωσιακά σύμφωνη με τις ιστορίες των  ναυτικών που βεβαίωσαν παρόμοια γεγονότα. Τέτοιες  ιστορίες συχνά δεν έχουν γίνει πιστευτές. Τώρα φαίνεται ότι  υπάρχει ένας λόγος να γίνονται αυτές οι ιστορίες πιστευτές από ότι πιστέυαμε παλιά.

*ΕΣΤΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ* 
Όπως μπορεί να δει στην εικόνα του "κύματος της Πρωτοχρονιάς" υπάρχει μια σημαντική συγκέντρωση της κυματικής ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με τη μέση ενέργεια (γύρο στο 18 σε αυτήν την περίπτωση). Υπάρχουν φυσικά φαινόμενα που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν μια τέτοια συγκέντρωση ή την εστίαση της κυματικής ενέργειας στον ανοικτό ωκεανό;  Τρία γνωστά φαινόμενα έχουν προταθεί ως πιθανοί  υποψήφιοι: (1)Εστίαση στο χρόνο και στο χώρο. (2) Εστίαση από ρεύματα. (3) Μη γραμμική εστίαση. Τα πρώτα  δύο περιγράφονται από την αποκαλούμενη γραμμική θεωρία και ήταν γνωστά από την αρχή του προηγούμενου αιώνα.


*Εστίαση στο χρόνο και στο χώρο.* Αυτή το φαινόμενο χρησιμοποιείται στις μεγάλες δεξαμενές κυμάτων για τη δοκιμή των προτύπων σκαφών. Με μια γεννήτρια κυμάτων στο τέλος της δεξαμενής που δημιουργεί *μια διέγερση* με μορφή κυματοσειράς όπου το μήκος κύματος ποικίλλει, με τα πιό βραχέα  κύματα στο μέτωπο. Τα μακρά κύματα διαδίδονται  γρηγορότερα και θα προφθάσουν τα πιό βραχέα κύματα. Με  αυτόν τον τρόπο μερικά μεγάλα κύματα δημιουργούνται σε σύντομο χρόνο και μέσα σε μια περιορισμένη  περιοχή. Η εικόνα παρακάτω παρουσιάζει αυτό το φαινόμενο στο πάνω μέρος. Εάν αυτό συνδυαστεί με μια ακανόνιστη κατάσταση της θάλασσας όπως φαίνεται στη μέση, θα  καταλήξει στη συμπεριφορά που φαίνεται στο κάτω μέρος.

Το πρόβλημα με αυτήν την εξήγηση των φρικτών κυμάτων  είναι το παρακάτω: Πώς γίνεται μια τακτική διέγερση όπως αυτή στην κορυφή αυθόρμητα στον ωκεανό;  Κανένας δεν έχει απαντήσει μέχρι τώρα σε αυτό πειστικά.


*Εστίαση από ρεύματα.* Ακόμα οι ταχύτητες των ρευμάτων στον ανοικτό ωκεανό (μακριά από τις  παράκτιες περιοχές) είναι μικρές, χαρακτηριστικά περίπου 10  cm/s, μπορούν να δώσουν τις μικρές εκτροπές των κυμάτων όταν  ενεργούν σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Το αποτέλεσμα  μπορεί να είναι τοπική εστίαση ή της ενέργειας κυμάτων, με τον  ίδιο τρόπο όπως κάποια μπορεί να δει στο κατώτατο  σημείο μιας πισίνας όταν λάμπει ο ήλιος. Οι White & Fornberg (1998) έχουν προτείνει αυτό ως εξήγηση των φρικτών κυμάτων. Η εικόνα παρακάτω (από την εργασία τους)  παρουσιάζει τροχιές κυμάτων μέσω ενός τομέα του μεταβλητού  ρεύματος. Ο τρέχων τομέας είναι ασθενώς σημειωμένος  στο υπόβαθρο. Μπορεί να δει ότι όλες οι τροχιές κυμάτων είναι παράλληλες αρχικά. Η εκτροπή λόγω του ρέυματος παράγει τομείς αυξανόμενης και μειωμένης  έντασης κυμάτων.
Το πρόβλημα με αυτήν την εξήγηση των φρικτών κυμάτων  είναι το ακόλουθο: Για να έχει μια σημαντική επίδραση από  αυτήν την διαδικασία απαιτείται ότι τα κύματα μπαίνουν στη ζώνη  των μεταβλητών ρευμάτων με την ίδια κατεύθυνση. Εάν  έχουν τη φυσική κατανομή κατευθύνσεων θα κατέληγε στην  ίδια κατάσταση όπως παρατηρείται στο κατώτατο σημείο της  πισίνας όταν πηγαίνει ο ήλιος πίσω από ένα σύννεφο έτσι ώστε το φως γίνεται πιο διάχυτο το φαινόμενο εξαφανίζεται.

*Μη γραμμική εστίαση.* Σε αντιδιαστολή  με τα παραπάνω φαινόμενα, αυτό δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί από τη  γραμμική θεωρία. Αποδείχθηκε στο μέσο της δεκαετίας του '60 ότι εάν παράγετε ομοιόμορφα περιοδικά κύματα σε μια άκρη μιας μακριάς δεξαμενής κυμάτων, τα κύματα θα χωριστούν σε ομάδες, οι οποίες γίνονται πιο εμφανείς όπως διαδίδονται κατά μήκος της δεξαμενής. Σύμφωνα με τη γραμμική θεωρία  αυτά τα κύματα πρέπει να παραμείνουν ομοιόμορφα και περιοδικά. Κάποιος ανέπτυξε μια εξίσωση κυμάτων (η αποκαλούμενη μη  γραμμική εξίσωση Schr&#246;dinger) ικανή να εξηγήσει αυτήν την παράξενη  συμπεριφορά ποιοτικά. Αυτή η εξίσωση τροποποιήθηκε  αργότερα και έχει βελτιωθεί για να έχει μια καλή  ποσοτική επιβεβαίωση με τα πειράματα.  
Η επίδραση των αδύναμα μη γραμμικών αποτελεσμάτων στην εξέλιξη μιας κυματοσειράς στα μεγάλα θαλάσσια βάθη φαίνεται στις εικόνες παρακάτω που προσομοιώνεται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι εικόνες παρουσιάζουν τη χρονοσειρά "που μετριέται" σε τέσσερις διαφορετικές "τομές" κατά μήκος μιας  "αριθμητικής δεξαμενής κυμάτων". Η χαμηλότερη (μπλε)  καμπύλη παρουσιάζει τη γραμμική εξέλιξη, ή μάλλον την έλλειψη  εξέλιξης. Η μέση (πράσινη) καμπύλη παρουσιάζει εξέλιξη  σύμφωνα με την κυβική μη γραμμική εξίσωση Schr&#246;dinger. Η ανώτερη (κόκκινη) καμπύλη παρουσιάζει την εξέλιξη σύμφωνα με την ανώτερης τάξης τροποποιημένη μη γραμμική εξίσωση Schr&#246;dinger. Τα πειράματα αποκαλύπτουν ότι τα κύματα  στην πραγματικότητα συμπεριφέρονται παρόμοια με τις ανώτερες  καμπύλες.  Η απλούστερη μη γραμμική εξίσωση Schrφdinger έχει  πολλές ακριβείς λύσεις. Μία από από αυτές είναι ιδιαίτερα  δημοφιλής ως υποψήφια να εξηγήσει τα φρικτά κύματα. Ονομάζεται "ανάπαυλα" και αρχίζει σαν περιοδική κυματοσειρά όπου το εύρος είναι αδύναμα διαμορφωμένο. Μετά  από κάποιο χρόνο αναπτύσσει μια ιδιαίτερα ισχυρή εστίαση της  κυματικής ενέργειας από την οποία ένα μικρό μέρος της κυματοσειράς "αναπάυεται" σε βάρος των γειτονικών.



(...)
Το πρόβλημα με αυτήν την εξήγηση των φρικτών κυμάτων  είναι το ακόλουθο: Για έχουμε αυτό το καθαρό φαινόμενο θα πρέπει να αρχίσει με ένα περιοδικό κύμα.  Εάν κάποιος αρχίζει με τα κύματα διάφορων περιόδων (ή μηκών) και με διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις, η εικόνα γίνεται  πιό περίπλοκη και απρόβλεπτη.

----------


## VERA

ΤΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ....

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα αναφέρω μερικές από τις ποιο δύσκολες θάλασσες του κόσμου. Θάλασσες που όταν αγριεύουν τα πράγματα γίνονται δύσκολα .

*Bay* *of* *Biscay*: Μπέη τον λενε οι ναυτικοί .Είναι ο κόλπος στην βόρια πλευρά της Γαλλίας .Μεγάλο ζόρι και πολύ δύσκολες η συνθήκες αν σε βρει καιρός να τον κροσαρεις .


*Azores**Island*: Νησιά της Πορτογαλίας στον Ατλαντικό. 


*Aleutian* *Islands*: Νησιά του βορίου ειρηνικού που ιδίως τον χειμώνα με αίμα τα περνάς.


*Cape* *of* *Good* *Hope*: Το νοτιότερο άκρο της Αφρικής .Εκεί που συναντιούνται ο Ινδικός Ωκεανός με τον Ατλαντικό. Ο Θεός να σε φιλάει όταν έχει φουρτούνα.

*Magellan* *strait:* Στο νότιο άκρο της Νότιας Αμερικής 

*Golf* *of* *Lion* : Ο κόλπος που σχηματίζετε μεταξύ Ισπανίας και Γαλλίας , στην πλευρά της Μεσογείου .Όταν έχει θάλασσα την καταλαβαίνεις αρκετά .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η Νότια Ερυθρά Θάλασσα. Αν έχει καιρό εκέι κινδυνέυεις να σε ρίξει έξω στις ξέρες.
RedSea.jpg
Πηγή χάρτη



> Την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα ...7-9-1995 Στις ξέρες της Νότιας Ερυθράς από το ελληνόκτητο πλοίο που έσπευσε για συνδρομή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Bay* *of* *Biscay*: Μπέη τον λενε οι ναυτικοί .Είναι ο κόλπος στην βόρια πλευρά της Γαλλίας .Μεγάλο ζόρι και πολύ δύσκολες η συνθήκες αν σε βρει καιρός να τον κροσαρεις .



Αν και όπως λένε αν δεν το ζήσεις δεν το καταλαβάινεις να δούμε μερικά βίντεο να πάρουμε μια ιδέα:
Γκαζάδικο με τον καιρό στην πρυμιά δεξιά μάσκα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy8iuBTp30E

Βουβό κύμα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DyQALKD4gI

Κι ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NScHoi7RXI0




>

----------


## mastrokostas

Όσες ιστορίες και να ακούσεις για τον Μπέη ,αν δεν το ζήσεις δεν θα μπόρεσης να καταλάβεις για τι θάλασσα μιλάμε .
Μια φορά με το World Renaissance, το πιάνο στο μεγάλο σαλόνι ,βρήκε στο ταβάνι στην ψευδοροφή .
Εκείνη την ημέρα ,μπορώ να πω ότι τα χρειαστήκαμε όλοι !

----------


## jerry_p

εχθές το βράδυ ... δυστυχώς για μένα είχα δουλειά στο σπίτι. αλλά εξαιτίας αυτής, κάποια στιγμή πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση ένα πολύ ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ για τα rogue waves. 
μέχρι πριν από κάποια χρόνια αποτελούσαν ψιθύρους και δοξασίες για το ανεξήγητο χαμό καραβιών, τώρα πια τα στοιχεία που έχουν συλλεχθεί και η συστηματική παρατήρηση των ωκεανών με δορυφορικά συστήματα εξιστορούν συμβάντα πέρα από κάθε φαντασία. 
Στόχος στο άμεσο μέλλον η δυνατότητα εντοπισμού τους και ειδοποίησης των καραβιών με ορίζοντα ωρών.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχασα κι εγώ :Sad:  σίγουρα θα το ξαναπάιξουν. Πάντως το περιεχόμενο του ντοκυματέρ του BBC (αν ήταν αυτό) για τα rogue waves όπως και ιστορίες και άλλα στοιχεία υπάρχουν σε παλιότερο θέμα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Όσες ιστορίες και να ακούσεις για τον Μπέη ,αν δεν το ζήσεις δεν θα μπόρεσης να καταλάβεις για τι θάλασσα μιλάμε .
> Μια φορά με το World Renaissance, το πιάνο στο μεγάλο σαλόνι ,βρήκε στο ταβάνι στην ψευδοροφή .
> Εκείνη την ημέρα ,μπορώ να πω ότι τα χρειαστήκαμε όλοι !


Έτσι είναι αν δεν τα ζήσεις ... Είχατε κι επιβάτες ή μόνο το πλήρωμα;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έτσι είναι αν δεν τα ζήσεις ... Είχατε κι επιβάτες ή μόνο το πλήρωμα;


Είχαμε επιβάτες φυσικά , και κάναμε από Southampton – Κανάρια νησιά ( Τενεριφη ) με όλα τα ενδιάμεσα. Οι μισοί έφυγαν στο Βιγκο της Ισπανίας .Αναρωτιέστε φυσικά αν πήραμε weather report και αν ανέφερε το storm .Βεβαίως και ξέραμε για τον καιρό , αλλά μερικές φορές η πιέσει αυτών που κοιμούνται σπίτι τους , αναγκάζει του καπετάνιους να ρισκάρουν τα πάντα για να μην ακουστή ότι ο τάδε έχασε κρουαζιέρα λόγο καιρού . Οι μοναδικοί οι οποίοι δεν έπαιρναν χαμπάρι ήταν δυο που είχα στον Λελακη , και κάναμε στο Μεξικό στην πλευρά του Ειρηνικού , οπου υπήρχαν πολλοί τυφώνες . Δεν έλυναν κάβο αν δεν έκοβε  ο καιρός .

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολύ ζόρικα τα πράματα ! 



πηγη :http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Eur...hoto455120.htm

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Διακρινω να εχει λιγο κυματακι  ........

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσουμε και την Αραβική Θάλασσα και τον Ινδικό από Ιούνιο μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη τότε που έχει τους μουσώνες ή μουσώνια στη γλώσσα των ναυτικών.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για ρίχτε μια ματιά .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfEo6...eature=related

----------


## jerry_p

χμμμ..... κι αυτά ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GqKKdqpQfY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVoMt...eature=related

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Η ΘΕΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΑ ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μετά τα παραπάνω βιντεάκια νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε λα\κια τη Βόρεια Θάλασσα στη λίστα μια και από ότι φάινεται κι εκεί βγάζει ζόρικους καιρούς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να προσθέσουμε και την Αραβική Θάλασσα και τον Ινδικό από Ιούνιο μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη τότε που έχει τους μουσώνες ή μουσώνια στη γλώσσα των ναυτικών.


Και για να πάρουμε μια μικρή ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορέι να το καταλάβει κάποιος από το βίντεο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV440X9ZyXY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsigkpKKSjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0akxkk6_Vq8

Και όπως λένε εκτός από φουρτούνες τα μουσώνια έχουν και καταρακτώδεις βροχές.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μην πιστέψει κανείς ότι όταν έχουμε τέτοιες θάλασσες οποίος δεν νιώθει καλά παει για ύπνο !Αν είσαι μηχανικός και κανείς βάρδια στο μηχανοστάσιο π,χ, από το κούνημα οι σεντίνες βγάζουν διάφορες οσμές που σου κάνουν το κεφάλι η το στομάχι κόμπο . Είναι που είναι η τρυπά των αναθυμιάσεων και των καυσαερίων εκεί κάτω ....με το μπότζι γίνεται ακόμα χειρότερα. Και υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου ότι μην συμβεί και τίποτα χειρότερο , διότι υπάρχουν και αυτά .Εκεί στα τέλει το 80 , το Golden Odyssey έπεσε σε κυκλώνα κάπου κοντά στην Ιαπωνία, και του στράβωσε το (κοράκι) στην πλώρη, και του πήρε και μια σωσίβια λέμβο από τα καπόνια .Η πόσες φορές παλιά φορτηγά  ,δεν έχουν χάσει μπιγες που για κάποιες ώρες πήγαινε ανεξέλεγκτη δεξιά και αριστερά χωρίς να μπορείς να κανείς κάτι , μέχρι που κοβόταν και πήγαινε στην θάλασσα .Η άλλες που γύριζε ο καπετάνιος πρίμα το βαπόρι για να πανε οι ναυταρες να την μποτζαρουν  .Και εκει ειναι που σφιγγουν οι κολοι !





Μπίγες είναι αυτές οι οριζόντιες κίτρινες βέργες κάποιων τόνων !Για να καταλαβενουμε και τι λεμε .

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Μιλώντας για δύσκολες θάλασσες, για εμάς τους πιο απλούς ταξίδεμένους που πλέουμε για αναψυχή εντός Μεσογέιου και κυρίως από Ιταλιά μέχρι ανατολική μεσόγειο (Κύπρος, Λίβανος κτλ) ποιά σημεία της θεωρούνται παραδοσιακά 'δύσκολα'(*) όταν έχει καιρό;
Από προσωπική εμπειρία ξέρω πως ανοικτά του Καστελλόριζου, επειδή ο βυθός δημιουργεί κάποιο 'βουνό' (από 4000 μέτρα πάει στα 1000 και μετά στα 2500) γενικά η περιοχή βγάζει ψηλό κύμα (το γιατί ας το εξηγήσει άλλος. Ίσως δημιουργεί κάτι σαν αντιμάμαλο). Κάτι άλλο;

(*):'Δυσκολες θάλασσες' για ιστιοπλοικά των 30-40 ποδιών, για να εξηγούμαστε.

----------


## uddox

Να πω ότι οι μουσώνες απο Νοτιά η Βορειά , φυσούν σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο, και όχι μόνο τους μήνες που αναφέρατε .
Αυτοί οι άνεμοι , δηλαδή απο νότιες διευθύνσεις , έχουν γίνει πιο γνωστοί διότι, τους νιώθεις.. μόλις ξεμπουκάρεις απο το Αντεν, και για όλους τους προορισμούς, ενω αντίθετα τα μουσώνια βορείων δ/σεων, δεν τους πολυκαταλαβαίνεις, σχεδόν καθόλου απο Ερυθρά για Περσικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι τέτοια ταξίδια είχα κατά νου, από Ερυθρά προς Περσικό ίσως και λίγο παραπέρα μέχρι Κεϊλάνη ή (Σρι Λανκα). ΚΑι θεωρούνταν δύσδκολα μπάρκα το καλοκαίρι με τα μουσώνια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε  το τι τραβούσαν  ποιο παλιά πριν το 60 που βαπόρια μικρά και αργά σε ταχύτητα ,τα προλάβαιναν οι καιροί και τραβαγιαριζαν για μέρες στον καιρό .Μια μπροστά και δυο πίσω , χωρίς φαΐ της προκοπής και χωρίς ύπνο για μέρες .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το τι τραβούσαν ποιο παλιά πριν το 60 που βαπόρια μικρά και αργά σε ταχύτητα ,τα προλάβαιναν οι καιροί και τραβαγιαριζαν για μέρες στον καιρό .Μια μπροστά και δυο πίσω , χωρίς φαΐ της προκοπής και χωρίς ύπνο για μέρες .


Και της προκοπής να είναι, πως να φας; Όπως είπαμε τα τραπέζια στα βαπόρια έχουν παραπέτα για να μη φεύγουν τα πιάτα από το μπότζι...

----------


## marios.sp

ena oraio videaki apo fortigo me kimatakia!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmhvjmXY6C4

----------


## caterina75

Αρχείο pps με δύσκολες καταστάσεις!!

_Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μου τον Αντώνη για αυτό το αρχείο_

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι εγινε εδω ρε παιδια !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkET0...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

Ζόρικα πράγματα !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvtwo2ugwU8

----------


## mastrokostas

εδω τι να πεις ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfEo6...eature=related



Απλά μερικά βαπόρια δεν παίρνουν χαμπάρι !Οπως το QE 2 .
ΤΟ βαπόρι !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS-KZ...eature=related

----------


## Apostolos

Όλα τα λευτά!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σουελ .Η θαλασσα λαδι και τα κυματα βουνα.Και αμα τα εχεις και απο την παντα ....αστα να πανε ! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-yXg...eature=related

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ζόρικα πράγματα !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvtwo2ugwU8


Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω τους ανθρώπους ...τα καράβια για αυτό έχουν παντού χειρολαβές  (δίαδρομοι κ.λπ.) για να κρατιέσαι όταν έχει καιρό... Και στο βιντεάκι δεν είναι και μπουνάτσα...

----------


## Haddock

Η περιοχή αυτή βρίσκεται στις εκβολές του ποταμού Columbia στη Βορειοδυτική ακτή των ΗΠΑ. Κατατάσσεται στα ποιο δύσκολα περάσματα στον κόσμο αφού στο σημείο αυτό συναντιούνται ο ποταμός Columbia με τον Ειρηνικό. Οι εκβολές του ποταμού θεωρούνται "νεκροταφείο" αφού έχουν χαθεί 2,000 πλοία και 700 ζωές (έχουν καταγραφεί). 

Το δέλτα του ποταμού, τα ωκεάνεια ρεύματα, η παλίρροια, και το σουέλ δημιουργούν συνθήκες που μόνο οι καλά εκπαιδευμένοι πιλότοι μπορούν να κροσάρουν. Όταν οι όγκοι νερού από τον Columbia συναντούν το σουέλ που σπάει στα ρηχά του river bar, η θάλασσα γίνεται επικίνδυνη. Οι πιλότοι ρισκάρουν αρκετά αφού σε δύσκολους καιρούς έχουν χαθεί αρκετοί άνθρωποι στην προσπάθεια να επιβιβαστούν είτε με ελικόπτερο ή με λέμβους.

Αφιερωμένες στον Leo που έχει κροσάρει αρκετές φορές το Columbia River Bar.

Έξοδος από τον ποταμό Columbia προς τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό

crb_01.jpg

Έξοδος από τον ποταμό Columbia προς τον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό

crb_02.jpg

Είσοδος στο δέλτα του ποταμού Columbia από τον Ειρηνικό

crb_03.jpg

¶ρθρο για το River Bar - Graveyard of the Pacific

Πηγή φωτογραφιών

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι αυτό που λέγαμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ...έβραζε η θάλασσα !

----------


## Κουμπαρος

.....είναι αυτό που λέμε κάποτε στο σερφ θάλασσα πλυντήριο. Μόνο που είναι στις 10.000 στροφές.
Παναγιά μου.

----------


## maria_agn

Είμαι υποψήφια για το εμπορικό ναυτικο και θα ήθελα να μάθω,
αν αξίζει πραγματικά να μπω σε αυτη την σχολή,
γιατι με αυτα που βλέπω και ακουω και ξέρω τι αποψη να σχηματίσω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο θέμα για τις συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν να σχηματίσεις άποψη. Σίγουρα έχει δυσκολίες όπως οι θάλασσες που βλέπουμε εδώ αλλά και όμορφες στιγμές όπως θα δεις στα υπόλοιπα θέματα του φόρουμ, καθένας σταθμίζει και αποφασίζει....

----------


## petrosal

πολυ ομορφες,αλλα λιγες.

----------


## AlexG

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο θέμα για τις συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν να σχηματίσεις άποψη. Σίγουρα έχει δυσκολίες όπως οι θάλασσες που βλέπουμε εδώ αλλά και όμορφες στιγμές όπως θα δεις στα υπόλοιπα θέματα του φόρουμ, καθένας σταθμίζει και αποφασίζει....


Καλο θα ηταν καποιος mod να κανει ενα update στο πιο πανω thread σε οτι εχει μεινει πισω (πχ στα μισθολογικα) ωστε να υπαρχει σωστη πληροφορηση  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

Alex steile mou me pm oti updates nomizesi oti prepei na ginoun kai tha kanonisw analoga.

na eisai kala

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα για τις φουρτούνες του Ινδικού είπαμε πιο πριν



> Να προσθέσουμε και την Αραβική Θάλασσα και τον Ινδικό από Ιούνιο μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη τότε που έχει τους μουσώνες ή μουσώνια στη γλώσσα των ναυτικών.


Από εκεί πρέπει να είναι και η παρακάτω ηχογραφήσεις, δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας ηχογράφηση μια και είναι από κασετοφωνάκι φορητό. 

Όταν τρίζουν οι μπουλμέδες από το μπότζι:
mpoulmedes.mp3

Και όταν τα πλένει όλα η θάλασσα
sea2.mp3

----------


## xara

Επικίνδυνη εργασία
http://www.break.com/index/deadliest...mpilation.html

----------


## Haddock

Για πάρτε μια γεύση από το άλλο χωριό μου :mrgreen:

Οι θαρραλέοι πλοηγοί του Columbia River Bar δίνουν ρεσιτάλ στην παρακάτω σεκανς παραλαβής πλοηγού απο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Voldendam. Εικόνες που μιλούν από μόνες τους για τη θάλασσα στις εκβολές του ποταμού Columbia.




*Εδώ* θα απολαύσετε τη δύναμη της θάλασσας και την παραλαβή του πλοηγού από την πιλοτίνα όπως τις αποθανάτισε ο φωτογράφος (σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση).

Copyright: James Edwards

----------


## Haddock

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε μιλήσει για Rogue Waves, αλλά αφού μιλήσαμε για διασώσεις με MES, ας γευτούμε ωκεάνια κύματα τα οποία ξεπερνούν κάθε ανθρώπινο μέτρο. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, για να θυμόμαστε τη δύναμη του Ποσειδώνα και της παλιοπαρέας του. 

Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το γκαζάδικο Esso Languedoc, LOA 347μ, ανοιχτά των ακτών του Durban το 1980. 

Ο φωτογράφος, Philippe Lijour, υπολόγισε το μέσο όρο του ύψους κύματος από 5-10μ. Ο ιστός starboard είναι 25μ από την ίσαλο. Το κύμα ήρθε από δεξιόπρυμα και καπέλωσε την κουβέρτα χωρίς να προκαλέσει πολλές ζημιές.


rogue_wave.jpg


Η πηγή της φωτογραφίας είναι από εδώ, και ο συγγραφέας περιλαμβάνει κατατοπιστικές πληροφορίες για τα «κύματα τέρατα».

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τα κύματα τέρατα είχαμε συζητήσει σε παλιότερο θέμα, σε αυτό το θέμα μπορεί να βρει κάποιος και μια μετάφραση στα ελληνικά της διάλεξης γαι τα κύματα τέρατα.

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω κάτι βρήκα ίως παρόμοιο με τα άλλα, διαφωτιστικό όμως.
Πηγή: www.focusmag.gr


_Φύση_
*Κύματα-τέρατα*
Πέμπτη 31 Μαρτίου 2005 09:06  [Σχόλια: 10, Hits: 1] 

*Xρόνια τώρα οι ναυτικοί γνώριζαν την ύπαρξή τους, όμως οι επιστήμονες δεν τους πίστευαν. Πρόσφατα δύο δορυφόροι αποκάλυψαν την αλήθεια.*

Το Φεβρουάριο του 1995 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο _Queen Elizabeth II_ έπλεε στο Βόρειο Ατλαντικό με επιβαίνοντες χιλιάδες τουρίστες οι οποίοι απολάμβαναν τη χλιδή και την ασφάλεια που παρείχε το πλοίο. Κυβερνήτης ήταν ο Ρόναλντ Ουόργουικ, εξαίρετος ναυτικός με πολύχρονη πείρα στα νερά του Ατλαντικού. Εκείνη τη μέρα ο καπετάνιος ήρθε αντιμέτωπος με κάτι που δεν είχε συναντήσει ποτέ πριν στα ταξίδια του. Ένα τείχος από νερό και αφρό έσκασε πάνω στα παράθυρα της γέφυρας κουκουλώνοντας στην κυριολεξία ολόκληρο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Το γιγάντιο αυτό κύμα, με ύψος περίπου τριάντα μέτρα, όρμησε πάνω στην πλώρη του _Queen Elizabeth II_. Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του ίδιου του Ουόργουικ, το πλοίο "πετάχτηκε από μέσα σαν καθαρόαιμο". Ο ¶γγλος καπετάνιος υποστήριξε ότι το κύμα εμφανίστηκε από το πουθενά σε μια περιοχή όπου τα κύματα δεν ξεπερνούν τα οκτώ μέτρα. Μέχρι αυτό το συμβάν, οι επιστήμονες αντιμετώπιζαν τόσο τον Ουόργουικ όσο και άλλους συναδέλφους τους που είχαν περιγράψει παρόμοια περιστατικά σαν φαντασιόπληκτους ναυτικούς που κόμπαζαν για τη ναυτοσύνη τους. Οι ωκεανολόγοι ήταν πεπεισμένοι ότι τα γιγάντια κύματα ήταν τόσο υπαρκτά όσο και οι γοργόνες. Σήμερα, νέα επιστημονικά στοιχεία επιβεβαιώνουν τις μαρτυρίες των ναυτικών και κρούουν τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου. Τα πλοία είναι εύκολη λεία για τα γιγάντια κύματα.

Πειρατές των θαλασσών 

Τα γιγάντια κύματα πέρασαν από τη σφαίρα της φαντασίας στο χώρο των υπαρκτών μετεωρολογικών φαινομένων με την αποφασιστική συμβολή του προγράμματος Μaxwave, το οποίο εκπόνησε η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση σε συνεργασία με την ESA, την Ευρωπαϊκή Διαστημική Υπηρεσία. Οι ερευνητές του Μaxwave αξιοποίησαν τα δεδομένα που παρείχαν οι γεωεπισκοπικοί δορυφόροι ERS 1 και ERS 2 της ESA. Αυτοί σάρωναν τους ωκεανούς και τραβούσαν εικόνες που κάλυπταν έκταση πέντε επί δέκα χιλιομέτρων, με ευκρίνεια δέκα μέτρων. Μέσα σε διάστημα τριών εβδομάδων οι ερευνητές έλαβαν 30.000 φωτογραφίες τις οποίες ανέλυσαν στο Γερμανικό Κέντρο Αεροναυτικής και Διαστήματος. Η ανάλυση επιβεβαίωσε το αδύνατο. Περισσότερα από δέκα μεμονωμένα γιγάντια κύματα εντοπίστηκαν σε διάφορα σημεία των ωκεανών. Οι ερευνητές δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους, αφού τα μέχρι τότε στοιχεία προέβλεπαν την ύπαρξη τόσο μεγάλων ανώμαλων κυμάτων, όπως είναι η επιστημονική τους ονομασία, παρά μόνο μία φορά κάθε 10.000 χρόνια.

Ο κακός τους ο καιρός...

Μόλις ανακοινώθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας, ναυτιλιακοί παράγοντες απ' όλο τον κόσμο άρχισαν να επανεξετάζουν παλαιότερες περιπτώσεις ναυαγίων που είχαν αποδοθεί στην κακοκαιρία. Ένα απ' αυτά ήταν το ναυάγιο του _Derbyshire_, αγγλικού πετρελαιοφόρου με μήκος 293 μέτρα, το οποίο εξαφανίστηκε το 1980 στα ανοιχτά των ακτών της Ιαπωνίας συμπαρασύροντας στον υγρό τάφο του και τα 44 μέλη του πληρώματος. Σήμερα οι ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι το _Derbyshire_ βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο γιατί το χτύπησε ένα ανώμαλο κύμα. Το μεγαλύτερο όμως κύμα από όσα έχουν καταγραφεί ήταν εκείνο που έπληξε το σκάφος _Ramapo_ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ. Το κύμα "χτύπησε" το πλοίο από πίσω, ανύψωσε το σκάφος σ' ένα υδάτινο βουνό και το καταβύθισε στο θαλάσσιο βάραθρο που ακολουθούσε. Παρά τον πανικό, ένας αξιωματικός κατάφερε να υπολογίσει το ύψος του συγκρίνοντάς το μ' εκείνο του πλοίου˙ έφτανε τα 34 μέτρα, πιο ψηλό κι από ένα κτίριο έντεκα ορόφων.

Πλοία σε κίνδυνο

Οι ερευνητές δεν ανησυχούν τόσο για τα κύματα αυτά καθαυτά ή για το ύψος τους. Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο ότι εμφανίζονται εξαιρετικά συχνά. Για παράδειγμα, το ραντάρ της εξέδρας άντλησης πετρελαίου Goma, στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, κατέγραψε 466 κύματα με ύψος μεγαλύτερο των 25 μέτρων μέσα σε διάστημα δώδεκα ετών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι θαλάσσιες πλατφόρμες άντλησης πετρελαίου αλλά και τα πλοία, ιδίως τα σούπερ τάνκερ, θα πρέπει να κατασκευάζονται διαφορετικά, ώστε να αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό τον κίνδυνο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τα σημερινά τάνκερ είναι κατασκευασμένα για να αντέχουν σε θαλασσοταραχή με μέγιστο ύψος κυμάτων τα δεκαπέντε μέτρα.

Η γέννηση των γιγάντων

Πώς γεννιούνται τα γιγάντια κύματα που χτυπούν τα πλοία σε όλους τους ωκεανούς; Σύμφωνα με τον Κρίστιαν Ντάισθ, ερευνητή του προγράμματος Μaxwave, τρία είναι τα πιθανά αίτια, κανένα όμως δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Το πρώτο κάνει λόγο για ενσωμάτωση μικρότερων κυμάτων σε άλλα μεγαλύτερα, με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία ενός τεράστιου κύματος. Ίσως όμως να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Μπορεί φυσιολογικά κύματα να αποκλίνουν της πορείας τους και να συγκλίνουν σ' ένα εστιακό σημείο, το οποίο δημιουργούν υποθαλάσσια ρεύματα. Σαν ένα είδος μεγεθυντικού φακού, τα ρεύματα εστιάζουν στην ενέργεια αυξάνοντας το ύψος των κυμάτων. Αυτό το φαινόμενο συμβαίνει συχνά στο ρεύμα Αγκούλιας απέναντι από τη Μοζαμβίκη, στην Αφρική, όπου έχουν βυθιστεί αρκετά πλοία. Την τρίτη εξήγηση την υποστηρίζουν οι περισσότεροι ερευνητές. Ο Αλ Όσμπορν και οι συνεργάτες του δημιούργησαν σε μια δεξαμενή πλοίων του Πανεπιστημίου του Μπέργκεν, στη Νορβηγία, πολλές εκατοντάδες κύματα. Αφού παρατήρησαν τη συμπεριφορά τους, κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα ανώμαλα κύματα δημιουργούνται από πολλά μοναχικά κύματα τα οποία διανύουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, χωρίς να χάνουν ενέργεια. Κατά τη διάρκεια της πορείας τους ενισχύονται "κλέβοντας" ενέργεια από γειτονικά κύματα και τελικά μετασχηματίζονται στους γίγαντες που πλήττουν τα πλοία και τις πλατφόρμες. Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό το μοντέλο, τα κύματα έρχονται κατά ομάδες, και οι ναυτικοί τα αποκαλούν "οι τρεις αδελφές".

Γιάννης Παλιούρης

----------


## mastrovasilis

Με την σειρά μου και εγώ επισυνάπτω μερικές περιοχές όπου εμφανίζπνται τα *κύματα - τέρατα.* 

Τα περισσότερα κύματα, είτε είναι μικρά είτε μεγάλα, σχηματίζονται όταν ο αέρας φυσάει στην ανοικτή θάλασσα. H δύναμη, η διάρκεια και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ο άνεμος σαρώνει το νερό προσδιορίζουν το μέγεθος της φουσκοθαλασσιάς. Οι μεγάλες θύελλες δημιουργούν και μεγάλα κύματα. Έχοντας αυτό κατά νου, οι επιστήμονες αναζήτησαν σε ποιες περιοχές του πλανήτη υπάρχουν οι περισσότερες μαρτυρίες για την εμφάνιση θηριωδών κυμάτων και διαπίστωσαν ότι επρόκειτο για περιοχές των ωκεανών όπου διέρχονται πολύ ισχυρά ρεύματα. Τέτοια είναι το Agulhas, το οποίο διέρχεται ανοικτά της ΝότιαςΑφρικής, το Kuroshio στα ανοικτά της Ιαπωνίας και το Gulf Stream στα ανοικτά των Ανατολικών Ακτών των ΗΠΑ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το Gulf Stream διέρχεται και από το Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων που «ενοχοποιείται» για τον μυστηριώδη χαμό αρκετών πλοίων.

και ένα σχετικό σκαρίφημα.
kimata.jpg

πηγή. εφημερίδα τα ΝΕΑ

----------


## sylver23

αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα δει μια εκπομπη στον σκαι για αυτο το θεμα κ ελεγε περιπου αυτα που παραθετει ο λεο.αμα την βρω στο νετ θα ανεβασω το λινκ

----------


## marsant

Ειχε σημερα η ΕΡΤ3 μια παρομοια εκπομπη το πρωι.

----------


## Νaval22

> τα σούπερ τάνκερ, θα πρέπει να κατασκευάζονται διαφορετικά, ώστε να αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό τον κίνδυνο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τα σημερινά τάνκερ είναι κατασκευασμένα για να αντέχουν σε θαλασσοταραχή με μέγιστο ύψος κυμάτων τα δεκαπέντε μέτρα


Σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό της εμφάνισης των κυμάτων υπάρχει συζήτηση παγκοσμοίως απο επιστήμονες που υποστηρίζουν ότι τα στατιστικά δεδομένα με βάση τα οποία γίνονται οι μελέτες αντοχής των πλοίων πρέπει να αλλάξουν,μιας και τα σημερινά είναι ίδια απο το 1970 αν θυμάμαι καλά,ειδικά στα μεγάλα δεξαμενόπλοια VLCC και σε άλλα μεγάλα πλοία που η διαμήκης αντοχή έχει τρομερή σημασία είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο πως υπάρχει τεράστια πιθανότητα αστοχίας απο τη στιγμή που το πλοίο θα συναντήσει ένα τέτοιο κύμα 
Πάντως πέρα απο την αναδιατύπωση των στατιστικών δεδομένων το θέμα απασχολεί πολύ έντονα τη παγκόσμοια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα σε βαθμό που οκεανοί παρακολουθούνται απο δορυφόρους ώστε τα πλοία να μην περνάνε απο περιοχές που παρατηρούνται τα γιγαντιαία αυτά κύματα

----------


## sterianos

...einai gegonos oti me ta shmerina dedomena kataskeuhs twn ploiwn (tankers) einai logiko na uparxei problhma oson afora thn antoxh kai thn sta8erothta tous apenanth se ayta ta terastia kumata...
wstoso to vasikotero problhma pou parathreitai den einai sta ploia alla sta kumata ... afou episthmones pou asxolountai me to 8ema den exoun  anakalupsei akoma kai den exoun katagrapsei me leptomeries tis aities pou ta dhmiourgoun ka8ws kai ta xarakthristhka tous.Auto exei san apotelesma na mhn gnwrizoun ti exoun na antimetopisoun pragma pou kanei anikanous kai tous nauphgous na sxediasoun ta ploia me ton katalhlo tropo pou na eksasfalizetai h asfaleia tous !

----------


## Νaval22

το σίγουρο είναι πως όσο συνεχίζουν να εμφανίζονται συχνότερα τα πλοία κινδυνεύουν γιατι όλα ανεξερέτως με τις συνθήκες που σχεδιάστηκαν δεν αντέχουν για τέτοια θαλασσοταραχη,και για να τα κάνεις να αντέχουν δεν χρείαζεται να γνωρίζεις το μηχανισμό γένεσης των κυματισμών αλλά απλά να γνωρίζεις πως υπάρχουν έτσι ώστε να υπολογιστεί η αντίστοιχη ροπή που ασκείται στο πλοίο απο τετοιους κυματισμούς,τώρα το τι πάχη ελασμάτων και ενισχυτικά θα δώσει αυτός ο συνιπολογισμός και πόσο θα επηρεάσει το κόστος ναυπήγησης και εκμετάλευσης του πλοίου είναι άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση,
τέλος δεν είναι μόνο τα τανκερ που διατρεχουν κίνδυνο αλλά και όλα τα άλλα μεγάλου μήκους πλοία

----------


## sterianos

φίλε Stefanos_p συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου και για αυτο ανάφερα το γεγονός οτι δεν έχουν καταγραφεί ακομα και τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτών των κυμάτων!    					πράγμα που τα καθιστά τόσο επικίνδυνα...

----------


## sv1xv

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι και το άρθρο *Rogue wave* στην αγγλική Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave

Υπάρχει και μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από το NOAA: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Im...a00800%2C1.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το θέμα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και η συζήτηση είναι κατατοπιστική για τους μη γνώριζοντες σε μετεωρολογικά και ναυπηγικά θέματα. Πολλοί έχουν δει τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αλλά λίγοι γνωρίζουν την ιστορία τους.




> The storm pictures below were taken during a North Atlantic storm February, 13, 1987 on an eastbound passage from Tampa, Florida to Ghent, Belgium with a load of phosphates. The pictures were taken by Capt. George Ianiev, who was the ship's Second Mate at the time. The big blue wave was the largest wave the ship encountered during the storm; seeing it hit the ship made the vessel's master question whether they would survive the storm.


   

Copyright: George Ianiev

----------


## sv1xv

> φίλε Stefanos_pγια αυτο ανάφερα το γεγονός οτι δεν έχουν καταγραφεί ακομα και τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτών των κυμάτων! πράγμα που τα καθιστά τόσο επικίνδυνα...


Μάλλον ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι η εμφάνιση των κυμάτων αυτών δεν είναι προς το παρόν προβλέψιμη. Από δουφορικές μετρήσεις φαίνεται ότι εμφανίζονται συνηθέστερα στις ανοικτές θάλασσες του Νότου και δευτερευόντως στο Β. Ατλαντικό.

----------


## xara

Φουρτούνα σημαίνει Τύχη

----------


## mastrokostas

καλα να μαστε !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfEo6...eature=related

----------


## .voyager

Φωτογραφία κάπου στον Κάβο Ντόρο. Καθισμένος στην ψηλή καρέκλα της γέφυρας (κλασσικά) απ' την οποία κάποιες στιγμές έπεφτα λόγω των κλίσεων του πλοίου.

----------


## SOURCE REEFER

ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΙ 12ΑΡΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Golf* *of* *Lion* : Ο κόλπος που σχηματίζετε μεταξύ Ισπανίας και Γαλλίας , στην πλευρά της Μεσογείου .Όταν έχει θάλασσα την καταλαβαίνεις αρκετά .


Με αφορμή το ατύχημα του Louis Majesty ας δούμε μερικά πράγματα για την περιοχή.
Ο Golge du Lion όπως τώρα πια των γράφουν και οι χάρτες του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου, Gulf of Lions όπως τον γράφουν παλιότεροι βρετανικοί χάρτες και πιλότοι ή κόλπος του Λέοντα όπως το γράφουν κάποια παλιά ελληνικά βιβλία σχηματίζεται μεταξύ του κάβου του σαν Σεμπαστιάν  (41°53'Β, 3°12'Α), και και των νησιών &#206;les d'Hy&#232;res (42°59,75'Β, 6°20,25'Α).
Στον κόλπο βγάζει πολλές φουρτούνες ειδικά το χειμώνα όταν φυσάει ο γνωστός μιστράλ (mistral) ένας καιρός σαν τα δικά μας μελτέμια που αλλά τραμουντάνα ή μαΐστρος (Β - ΒΔ)) δημιουργείται από τις υψηλές πιέσεις στα δυτικά της Γαλλίας στα βόρεια της Ιβηρηκής (δηλαδή στο Βισκαικό ή όπως τον ξέρουν οι ναυτικοί στο Μπέη) σε συνδυασμό με τις χαμηλές πιέσεις στην Τυρρηνική Θάλασσα. Ο μιστράλ δίνει συχνά θύελλες δηλαδή από 8 μποφόρ.

Αλλά και χωρίς τον μιστράλ αν φυσάει λεβάντες (ανατολικός) οι συνθήκες τις θάλασσας είναι πού ζόρικες μάλιστα ο βρετανικός πλοηγός (NP 46) συστήνει στα μικρά σκάφη με ανεπαρκή πρόωση να μην προσπαθήσουν να διαπλέυσουν τον κόλπο με δυνατούς ανατολικούς ανέμους.

Αντίστοιχα ο αμερικάνικος πλοηγός (pud 131) γράφει (δεν αναφέρει όμως τους ανατολικούς):
Winds—Weather.—The prevailing winds in this area
are from the N and NW, especially in winter during the stormy
season. Gales are rare in summer.
9.1 Golfe de Lion is notorious for bad weather and sudden
changes. Strong NW winds, known as the Mistral, may
frequently blow for a week and may even persist for a month in
winter.
9.1 Fog is frequent, particularly during E winds, off the coast
between Port-Vendres and Cap Leucate.

Πάντως άλλο να τα διαβάζουμε άλλο να τα ζει κάποιος ας πάρουμε μια ιδέα σε αυτό το βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEG5MFNlr4I

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια ελληνική έρευνα για τα τεράστια κύματα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο παρακάτω λινκ http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/...roguewaves.pdf

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλος που πέρασε από τον Bay χτες και προχθές , μου μετέφερε ότι βγάζει φίδια αυτές τις μέρες ! τραβαγιαραν άσχημα !  να ευχηθούμε να είναι ο Αι Νικόλας κοντά σε όλους του ναυτικούς ,που περνούν αυτές τις μέρες από εκεί !

----------


## nektarios15

Είχα περάσει τον Bay (Βισκαϊκό), καλοκαίρι με μπουνάτσα, προφανώς βέβαια τα ζόρικα είναι τον Χειμώνα. Παλιοί Ναυτικοί, Έλληνες τότε, μού είχαν μιλήσει για πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις κατά τον διάπλου του που είναι 360 μίλια(όσα και οι μοίρες στο ανεμολόγιο!). 
Από φωτογραφίες και βίντεο που έχω δει μέσα από το FORUM, μπορώ να φανταστώ μόνο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ζόρικες θάλασσες για όσους ταξιδέυουν σε Κορέα και Ιαπωνία μια και ο τυφώνας Neoguri πάει προς τα εκεί και τον περιμενουν να ειναι στο στενό της Κορέας αύριο.
wp0814.jpg
Δορυφορική λήψη σήμερα το πρωί 8:32 ώρα Ελλάδος (5:32 UTC) που τον δείχενι βορειοαναρτολικά της Ταιβάν
08W_080532sams.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα ας δούμε ένα βίντεο από το χτεσινό πέρασμα του τυφώνα από την Οκινάβα.

----------


## SteliosK

Αυτό και αν είναι δύσκολη θάλασσα..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βίντεο ειναι στο Μπέη (Bay( που συζητήσαμε για αυτόν πιο πάνω αλλά και στην τέταρτη σελίδα του θέματος

----------

